# Paid to give away my MGV TS



## tahoeJoe (May 1, 2015)

jhill8 said:


> DON'T buy a monarch grand /diamond resorts timeshare EVER.  There are no consumer protections, even in California.  (as of sept 2014 at least) .



Just curious,  what specifically is so bad about DRI?  Or is it Monarch that is bad? If you don't mind sharing your experience it may help others.


{{Moderator notes   I split this off the original thread  in bargain deals because the OP has posted that they sold the TS }}


----------



## tahoeJoe (May 5, 2015)

*****  bump ******


----------



## silentg (May 5, 2015)

I am confused, last year OP was giving away this as she called it piece of ****
Now she is saying never buy anything from them. What gives?


----------



## Bill4728 (May 5, 2015)

The OP said they paid someone $3000 to take the TS off their hands  That is why they then posted 





> Originally Posted by jhill8
> 
> DON'T buy a monarch grand /diamond resorts timeshare EVER. There are no consumer protections, even in California. (as of sept 2014 at least) .




Monarch Grand (MGV) is it's own collection  BUT all the resorts are also part of the US collection. So if you buy MGV  you can use your pts only at the 9 MGV resorts.  If you buy US collection, you can use your pts at the ~35 US collection resorts. Also almost all MGV pts are pt / 24 months   were most all US collection pts are per 12 months.

BUT  there many be very little inventory in the US collection of the MGV resorts. So if the MGV resorts are where you want to go I'd get MGV collection instead of US collection

The MGV resort have very clear rules on trading.  anyone owning a MGV resort can trade their pts in II   There have been a few posts where people have said DRI isn't allowing resale buyers of US collection pts to trade in II. ( personally I think that is bull but that what people are saying)


----------



## taterhed (May 5, 2015)

I think the OP may have also been a bit frustrated by the DRI deed-back process that was initiated AFTER the OP paid to have the TS 'surgically removed.'  

I just hope for the OP's sake, the TS doesn't grow-back like many of the Viking ships do.....

best of luck


----------



## TUGBrian (May 8, 2015)

shame they paid a viking ship so much money...


----------

